# What do YOU want for Xmas?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so whaddyawant? :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV/H3WkAACHfgAASQKUAECCgGAA/7/6gMAC5QiJ5T0m1GNQNADQMZMTTCaYmAmmAap7SaRkaJjKaG1MTRAHsoPHOsN5mrNuSLU7pcwK9HvW2PBgta5R5VZOut9t6Twz79qJYlDZVjT4qiQ+qIOAigw5TZLHO7ffCk2siN1/hAgnG2agcWhJXOKbAPeRKD8G7FSSAKC9Z5y6yzehTFDXQojDTSN6zDDygtQZUeVGcgiN+1VcY8bXTaV7lswEy4BhmDx22Igy5EjH+LuSKcKEgv4+60g==


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Now thats just being greedy. I'd settle just to be on the house boat


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

the Wild River Bass DVD 8)

And an outboard motor for the carptopper


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

time to fish.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A B.B special Spanish Mackeral.....But Im working Christmas, so I dont like my chances :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Time off work for a week at Eungella NP.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Heno said:


> Time off work for a week at Eungella NP.


Thats a top spot, Ive been up for the day. Is there any fishing in there?


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Jake,
the place has a healthy population of sooties and barra not to mention the scenery and it's never too hot.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am getting my waterproof camera :twisted:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Davey G said:


> OK, so whaddyawant? :lol:


Well, given the economic climate I guess World Peace is out of the question.....so how about a Barra outfit? 

Yes....thats right....complete with fins and a big tail..... :roll:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i think i will have , a wild river bass dvd, and a,,,,, wait a minute,,, i made that up, i havn`t got a dvd player , so i guess i will have a waterproof camera,[would really love one of those] or maybe a 2.5 kg bream and a 4kg kingie, aww bugger it , i will settle for a year of good health :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A big bass, or an average bass, or even a little bastard :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I would be happy with a 5 kilo Dhufish from the yak. A fishfinder / sounder would be nice too 8)


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Escape and go fishing ... hopefully bring back a feed :!:


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

FF/Sounder for me 

and 1 of each daiwa rod in my catalogue :lol: is that asking too much?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

A new job, or a new boss, or a new job for my boss :evil:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

A new place to live so I can finally have somewhere to store a yak.

A year of watching everyone elses exploits has been slowly driving me [even more] nuts. 

Rob.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

The Breaker Girls, a fork lift and a small chicken........... ba ha ha ha ha oops sorry that should read ............ ho ho ho ho ho ho :twisted: Failing that one of those cameras that troppo got on the best day of his life would be nice. It will be undies though for sure.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Learn how to catch bream on SP's. Presently they're only by-catches.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

got my pressies coming this week sometime a new hobie outback and a couple of fishing outfits: one for sp's and a barra rod and reel (wilson live fibre and shimano calcutta)

got to love this time of year

cheers


----------

